# What is wrong?



## Dan23 (Jan 5, 2022)

Hi guys,

I wonder if anyone else has had any recent or past experiences they can share.

Our puppy Ralph is just over 6 months old. A week ago, he threw up a couple of times (seemingly fairly normal behaviour), he barely slept that evening and seemed very on edge and out of character, the next day he threw up again so we took him to the vets. They checked him over, did blood tests and assumed he may have just ate something. We went for a follow up the next day and they just gave us something for anti sickness.

He had still been off food and water, no energy and balance started to be off a bit. We took him back to the vets a day or so later but they still were unsure.

A day later he still wasn’t right and balance/coordination was getting worse, with tremors, along with little food or water and struggling to rest. We took him to the emergency vet where he stayed overnight and they referred us to North Downs Neuro clinic.

He’s been there since yesterday and they’ve done an MRI, spinal fluid exam, blood tests etc and all have come back clear. 
They seem a bit stumped as to what is could be but are doing some Vitamin B12 tests and sending some urine samples off to Philadelphia. They seem to think it may be a metabolic issue somewhere.

Has anyone had or heard of anything similar?


----------



## Rubysdad (10 mo ago)

Have them check his blood sugar. Sometimes when it drops they stop eating and then they start to throw up bial (green). Sometime you have to give them honey on there gums to get it back up.


----------

